

Retailers tracking your phone's MAC address as you shop - dendory
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/336828/attention-shoppers-retailers-can-follow-you-around-mall-way-web-trackers-do-onl

======
tantalor
Measuring time spent in a store would be pretty useful, and that gives you a
bounce rate too.

